# Japan yo!



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome ! Where in Japan are you? I'm guessing that if you have a "local mountain" you're probably nowhere near Osaka... but if you're ever in the area, I have an old pair of snow pants (good condition) I'd sell you pretty cheap if they fit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

hey mate, im in Okayama, not far at all. By local mt, i just meant Mount Daisen in Tottori which is not the closest but is the best local. 

Im a XL i think, probably a waist size of 40.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweet, maybe we could meet up halfway at Hachi Kogen sometime? Man, I didn't even know they had resorts in Tottori. Unfortunately, the pants I have probably won't fit you. If you're on Facebook, check out my group - Neo-Naniwa Snow Appreciation Society. I'm trying to organize a trip to Nagano on 1/24-25 if you're interested in coming along.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Seedy J said:


> Sweet, maybe we could meet up halfway at Hachi Kogen sometime? Man, I didn't even know they had resorts in Tottori. Unfortunately, the pants I have probably won't fit you. If you're on Facebook, check out my group - Neo-Naniwa Snow Appreciation Society. I'm trying to organize a trip to Nagano on 1/24-25 if you're interested in coming along.


Yeah the mountain sits in the south of Tottori, almost in Okayama. Theres a few smaller resorts in the area, some in Okayama, but Daisen definitely has the most snow. And because of this, it also has hordes of people

I just got back from Korea where i went for New Years, and have no money. The 31st was the closest date i could see to affording some boarding. Sorry. Nagano would be awesome. Im up for meeting half half sometime, just got to get my skills up to scratch.

A friend of mine is also looking for pants, hes alot smaller, maybe a waist of 30ish.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

Seedy J said:


> Sweet, maybe we could meet up halfway at Hachi Kogen sometime? Man, I didn't even know they had resorts in Tottori. Unfortunately, the pants I have probably won't fit you. If you're on Facebook, check out my group - Neo-Naniwa Snow Appreciation Society. I'm trying to organize a trip to Nagano on 1/24-25 if you're interested in coming along.


Joined your group and added you as a friend, if you don't mind. I'm actually in Nagoya, so the tour thing wouldn't work out from Osaka, but I could meet you guys wherever sometime. I go to Gifu, Nagano, and Niigata a fair amount but I'm not going to go too much more this season as I just got back from Niseko and I'm headed back up for a month from mid-February (I hope my legs will hold up that long)! If you're still around next season, I'll probably be hitting the local places as much as my wallet allows.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't mind at all (and love that profile pic!). I just got back from Niseko too... were you there last week? Shame we couldn't meet up then. I'm trying to go back up there in March, so I might see you then. A month in Niseko... I'm jealous!


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

I was there from the 20th to the 29th of December, so I just barely missed you. This time I'll be there from Feb. 17th to March 18th, so I might catch you on the tail end. The new contracts for ALTs in Nagoya are for 9 months now (three months unpaid) which means I have a lot of free time but not a lot of money. But I've been saving 500 yen coins for the past year and that's what I'm going to fund my trip with. I figured, why not? You only live once and I should take advantage of the free time before I get a 'real' job. With all that time, I wish I could go longer, but my wife would kill me... haha 

I'm going to stay at Shizenkan, check it out if you're tight on cash. It's not beautful, but if you're just there to snowboard, it's more than adequate. Especially if you go for the dorm/room sharing option (that's what I'm doing).
Niseko Accommodation


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Was just in Niseko about a month ago. Stayed @ the Grand Hirafu Tei Hotel... OnSen was awesome! Snowed so much on the first two days we couldn't even off piste. Hiking wasn't allowed due to high avalanche warnings... Day 3... Sunny and POWDER!!! Avalung, Check. Hydration Pack, Check. Beacon, Check. Walkies, Check. Hike to the peak for some devirgination of the 90cm powder that came down the first two days, 5 min hike and a 5 min traverse around the top of the mountain to the bowl at the back... and more fresh powder. Got tired, Striped down, and sat in the onsen for 30 mins lookin @ the mountain. Geared back up, went for some more powder. Day 4, more snow... More searches for fresh powder, Day 5... Snowed another 30cm... Love it!


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey, lived in Japan for a couple years (am back in Canada now). Only snowboarded once while I was there, in Gifu. We lived on Shikoku, and went on a bus tour. Left at 9:30pm, drove all night, arriving at Gifu at 6:30am, snowboarded till 2pm, then bused it back to Shikoku. Rough travelling, but the snowboarding was awesome! Place had really decent Burton rental gear. Daisen was probably closer, but heard the conditions (last year) weren't that great.

How are you at navigating Japanese websites? I bought a lot of stuff from rakuten.co.jp while I was there, like an awesome pair of Oakley sunglasses at almost half the price of what they were going for at the Harajuku store. I'm sure you can find great snowboarding gear on there at a good price. Plus delivery is SUPER fast & usually just a few hyaku-en.

Would love to snowboard in Japan again someday...


----------

